# Best and Cheapest Clen You've Used



## squigader (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Seeing as naps has jacked up the price of their clen and it's no longer the amazing unbeatable value it was (Used to be $18 for 100 40mcg tabs, now it's $32, which is still ok, but not as great), I've been looking for another place to get my first order of clen (or even albuterol).

I know all about our sponsors, but I'm also looking for personal experiences about what has worked for you/which ones you've used. So which sponsors have the best clen value for the dollar? List any/all you know!


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

EP clen is g2g and pretty cheap.


----------



## VladTepes (Nov 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> EP clen is g2g and pretty cheap.



Yep, they raised their price on it a little recently but it's still pretty cheap. Took it up to 160mcgs. The sweating was insane.


----------



## bryan101b (Nov 17, 2011)

how's chem's clen? looking at it, looks like a good deal.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

bryan101b said:


> how's chem's clen? looking at it, looks like a good deal.



this and also check out sten labs.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 17, 2011)

Precision's clen is g2g. I feel it working within 20 minutes. Plus it buy 1 get 1 free.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Precision's clen is g2g. I feel it working within 20 minutes. Plus it buy 1 get 1 free.



Just saw their prices. I'm going to use them next time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2011)

is that injectable clen?


----------



## squigader (Nov 18, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Precision's clen is g2g. I feel it working within 20 minutes. Plus it buy 1 get 1 free.





juggernaut said:


> this and also check out sten labs.



Exactly what I was looking for.

Is precision's albuterol (3x4mg = 12mg a day) going to give me comparable or better results to something like 80-120mg clen a day (starting at 40mg, tapering up to 80-120)? I hear it's a lot cleaner, if it's just as effective at almost the same price, I'll go for that.

Also, how do you guys recommend taking liquid ancillaries like this and liquid aromasin? Sten's look like sprays, and Precision's look just like vials, what do I do with them? I assume I have to buy a dropper (where's a good place for that)? And should I just measure out the mL dosage I need in the dropper and place on my tongue? Or mix it in a drink?


----------



## VladTepes (Nov 18, 2011)

squigader said:


> Also, how do you guys recommend taking liquid ancillaries like this and liquid aromasin? Sten's look like sprays, and Precision's look just like vials, what do I do with them? I assume I have to buy a dropper (where's a good place for that)? And should I just measure out the mL dosage I need in the dropper and place on my tongue? Or mix it in a drink?



Just get a 1mL oral syringe. Go to the pharmacy counter and ask for one. I went to Walgreens, they gave me 2 for free. Droppers are not as accurate as an oral syringe. For what it's worth, I've seen quite a few people have issues with Precision. Take it how you want, I personally wouldn't use them.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 18, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is that injectable clen?



Oral liquid. I started a new 2 weeks run this morning.... God I love sweating like I am on a treadmill will sitting at my desk at work!!!!


----------



## big60235 (Nov 18, 2011)

squigader said:


> Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Is precision's albuterol (3x4mg = 12mg a day) going to give me comparable or better results to something like 80-120mg clen a day (starting at 40mg, tapering up to 80-120)? I hear it's a lot cleaner, if it's just as effective at almost the same price, I'll go for that.
> 
> Also, how do you guys recommend taking liquid ancillaries like this and liquid aromasin? Sten's look like sprays, and Precision's look just like vials, what do I do with them? I assume I have to buy a dropper (where's a good place for that)? And should I just measure out the mL dosage I need in the dropper and place on my tongue? Or mix it in a drink?



I don't like oral syringes either because there is to much of the syringe that can throw the dosing way off when you are dealing with a compound that is in micro grams. I pull the needle out of a slin pin and draw with that for my clen. Clen is not a product you can be haphazard with the dose. Don't use a dropper for sure they are not even close to accurate. 

I mix it in a glass of water and then go back to bed for 30 mins. 

As for Precision being questionable, I hang with a ton of National and IFBB competitors that use it exclusively. It's G2G


----------



## squigader (Nov 18, 2011)

I got a couple of very accurate oral syringes (it's 1mL, broken up into tenths of a mL, so it should be ok).

Final question - how's 4mg of albuterol 3 times a day compare to something like 80-120mcg of clen? Precision's albuterol has a good price on it, and less side effects than clen sounds good.


----------



## squigader (Nov 18, 2011)

Think I'm going to go with the clen, it seems much more effective. Wish me luck, gentlemen, placing an order for clen and aromasin.


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> this and also check out sten labs.


 
Yes great stuff I bought like 3 from them before the split. I was trying to sell them a while back in the BUY,Sale,Trade forum but nobody wanted them.


----------



## VladTepes (Nov 19, 2011)

squigader said:


> Think I'm going to go with the clen, it seems much more effective. Wish me luck, gentlemen, placing an order for clen and aromasin.



Good call. Haven't bothered with albuterol but clen is nice and sides aren't that bad. Excess sweating can be annoying at times but nothing major.


----------



## squigader (Nov 19, 2011)

maniac0614 said:


> Yes great stuff I bought like 3 from them before the split. I was trying to sell them a while back in the BUY,Sale,Trade forum but nobody wanted them.


 
They used to be having some issues with their clen, looks like they started a new batch/source this month that's supposedly even better. It looks like good stuff IMO.



VladTepes said:


> Good call. Haven't bothered with albuterol but clen is nice and sides aren't that bad. Excess sweating can be annoying at times but nothing major.


 
I'll be doing a lot of paperwork and reading for my job these coming months, hope it doesn't interfere too much 

It's gonna be a damn good cut cycle, now I'm thinking about adding some test while I'm cutting.


----------

